# Want a goldfish, need Tank Ideas.



## DPBragg (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to the forums.

Well, i was in Hilton head the other day, and walked into there local petsmart, of course i browsed everything, and i saw the goldfish. I've been wanting fish (mainly saltwater) for quite some time, but salties just seem to much to keep up with, so I just want a single goldfish, i even have this perfect one in my head(which they had in petsmart the other day). a little gold(or orange..) one, with two of the sacs(?) on his cheeks, perfect size and everything! I Dont remember the type it was unfortunately. 

anyways, the point I'm trying to get is that, well i have a spare 20 gallon (normal) tank, and I wouldn't mind having just one (doubtfully, but maybe 2) goldfish in there. Well, i wanted to know the essentials and such for it.

But mainly want to see other peoples setup(s) for ideas! I REALLY want to do a natural tank, not completely, but i'd like to have some plants, now, can the plants live perfectly fine with rock? or do i need to buy some type of underwater soil?

Thats all i have for now, any tips or information would be helpful! & of course please post pictures!


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i personally never owned goldfish, b/c i hear they need real good filtration (you probably want a 30 gallon filter plus another small foor your 20g) and they get big.. a 20 should work for awhile.. just as long as you keep up with water changes


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would stick to one goldfish in a 20g. You could always get him a friend later on if you upgrade. Goldfish poop alot and are considered messy fish, so the general rule is 1 in a 20g, then add 10 gallons for each additional goldfish. That's just a general rule, but its sounds pretty good.

A natural tank sounds awesome! You could get some driftwood and some natural looking gravel.

If you want plants, you'll be a little limited with a goldfish. They are known to eat plants, so I would stick to tougher ones like Java fern, Anubias, maybe Cryptocorynes....and if you wanted to try a fast growing low light plant like Anacharis (aka Elodea) that might do ok. Depending on your lighting, Vallisneria would be good as well.

As far as the substrate goes, you could use regular gravel/rocks. I would stick to something small....if you choose to have some plants that are planted in the rocks. They plants I mentioned above would be ok without a special soil/substrate. The first 2 I mentioned would need to be tied to a rock or wood instead of planted in the substrate. They wouldn't need alot of light either.

I suggest getting a filter that is a little more powerful than what you'd normally get for a 20g, since goldfish are messy. Hang on back filters are popular....Aquaclear and Penguin are popular brands. An Aquaclear 50 would be a good one IMO or a Penguin biowheel 200.


----------



## DPBragg (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome, I didnt think about driftwood, I live at the beach, so there is plenty of that around here! What do I need to do to "sterilize" the driftwood?

Okay, i'll stick with one fish, i prefer with less, that way I can figure out who is who and consider them fully mine, ha. 

Awesome, I'll start looking around at those. As for the substrate, i was thinking of like you said, small granite rocks, and then maybe larger ones on top? Or Is there a type of sand that can be used for goldies or fresh water? 

& I'll get on with looking at those pumps!

Thanks again!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

If you can boil the driftwood, that is probably the best way. But if its too large to boil, I'd pour some boiling (or really hot) water over the pieces a few times to make sure there are no critters in the wood.

You could use sand. If you have pool places near you, pool filter sand is cheap and can be used in a fish tank. Just rinse it before using it. Fish stores sell sand as well...or most do.


----------



## DPBragg (Apr 7, 2009)

awesome thanks!

Does anyone have any pictures?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

go to fizzgig777 's post called goldie haven ... thats a very good goldfish tank example in aquariums and pictures... or just search that part of the forum


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Link to Goldie Haven


----------

